# Wiccan Litter - 5.5weeks



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

How cute are these lot getting!! (Biased i know but i'm so proud!!)

*Samhain (Optioned)*









*Odin (Free but under evaluation)*









*Solitaire (Optioned)*









*Cosmos (Optioned to breeder)*









and last but very much not least...
*
Pagan Girl (Under Evaluation for me  )*


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Aww they're all lovely 

I love Odin's colouring it's really strong.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Looking good....you must be so proud of them!

Cosmos is looking great isn't he? He has really come on well since the last set of pics. Odin is brilliant and I can see why you think he is a bit special.

Looking forward to seeing them grow and you know if you run out of room or get bored, feel free to ship a couple of them this way!!!

Louise
X


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

What a bunch of cuties!!!!
Thay are adorable


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

(Biased i know but i'm so proud!!)

And so you should be, they are absolutely gorgeous.xxxxx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*OMG Louise they are just stunning, can't believe they're 5 weeks already. I love them all, lol*


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Very cute indeed!
Ive fallen for Cosmos.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone, i am very proud of them and they're all such loving little souls - have to have their cuddles  xx


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

they are gorgeous - love Cosmos ! all of them are stunners !!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

there lovely, i love the little red one,


----------



## storm (Aug 25, 2008)

They are lovely kittens


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Just precious!


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Gorgeous babies love solitaire


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

*Squeals* ooh Louise they are gorgeous! I especially love Odin! His eyes are amazing


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

They are a gorgeous litter ...but...OMG im in love with Pagan girl..what stunning markings, she's adorable! 

Ang x


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

cosmos looks blue to me from here is he hes beautiful x


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

ColeosMummy said:


> cosmos looks blue to me from here is he hes beautiful x


he is blue hunny  lol xx

thanks everyone for the lovely comments, it's always nice to know i'm not as biased as i think i am lol xx

hugs xxx


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

yay love blue kitties x


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Woweeeeeeeeee !!!!!! Cute little coonies! I LLLURRRVV them all  - actually if I had a gun put to my head and was made to choose a fave, then I may choose either Pagan girl or Cosmos as they have such adorable ear tufts.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Rraa said:


> Woweeeeeeeeee !!!!!! Cute little coonies! I LLLURRRVV them all  - actually if I had a gun put to my head and was made to choose a fave, then I may choose either Pagan girl or Cosmos as they have such adorable ear tufts.


LMAO!! it's a good thing no-one has a gun around here  xx

Thanks hunny  xx


----------



## KitCats (Sep 5, 2008)

Lou they are gorgeous!!! Solitare is amazing! WOW


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

KitCats said:


> Lou they are gorgeous!!! Solitare is amazing! WOW


Thanks Mel - Solitaire's the "scrapper" of the group - if there's a wrestling competition going on you can bet he started it, LOL xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

Aww they are all soooo cute, but i think i'm in love with pagan girl


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

nic b said:


> Aww they are all soooo cute, but i think i'm in love with pagan girl


So am i  she's a regular little monkey, always hanging from the activity centres - going to be a handful i reckon lol xx


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

omg there sooooooooo lovely se3nd pagan n cosmos straight here plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Cazmatch (Sep 10, 2008)

What a gorgeous litter of kittens!


----------

